# McCall's Patterns .99 at Hobby Lobby



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

For anybody looking for costume patterns, Hobby Lobby currently has a sale on McCall patterns for .99

I don't know how many days the sale will last, but thought people here might want to know about it....


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, I'll definately have to check that sale out!


----------

